# AirPort Extreme fine on iMacs, not on PC



## Mary H (Jun 18, 2007)

I set up the Airport Extreme last night and all of the  iMacs connected without a problem. My Toshiba with Vista with an Atheros AR5006EG wireless adapter which is supposed to have wireless *** g capability is not seeing the base. I can hard tail it in without any problem. 
The PC recognizes the network but it is not accessible. I am told "The settings saved on this computer for the network do not match the requirements of the network."
The laptop was set up as part of a workgroup on a home network which thanks to the arrival of the iMacs no longer exists. Although I have used computers for years I am a real newbie with the Macs. So should there be a matching workgroup somewhere on the iMac that I need to change the name of my PC to.
Also my PC is only allowing me to put in a 13 digit WEP key not the key I had on the old wireless network which was working with all four computers before I changed routers. So I changed the security to a 13 digit WEP key and it still did not recognize it.
If I try to manually connect I have the option of entering the information including putting in the WPA2 - Personal key which I do. Then I am told the network already exists and then attempt to join it and receive the aforementioned message. I have tried every setting all to no avail.
Thanks


----------



## Kees Buijs (Jun 22, 2007)

Mary H said:


> I set up the Airport Extreme last night and all of the  iMacs connected without a problem. My Toshiba with Vista with an Atheros AR5006EG wireless adapter which is supposed to have wireless *** g capability is not seeing the base. I can hard tail it in without any problem.
> The PC recognizes the network but it is not accessible. I am told "The settings saved on this computer for the network do not match the requirements of the network."
> The laptop was set up as part of a workgroup on a home network which thanks to the arrival of the iMacs no longer exists. Although I have used computers for years I am a real newbie with the Macs. So should there be a matching workgroup somewhere on the iMac that I need to change the name of my PC to.
> Also my PC is only allowing me to put in a 13 digit WEP key not the key I had on the old wireless network which was working with all four computers before I changed routers. So I changed the security to a 13 digit WEP key and it still did not recognize it.
> ...



As far as i know, there is no need for workgroup or other similar settings if you use it only for INTERNET access.

Do you need the WEP / WPA to be entered for the iMACs ? If not, the settings on the toshiba are not correct as the logon procedure should be equal for all systems regardless of the os.

But remember, VISTA has lots of problems and maybe you have found one of them.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## Mary H (Jun 23, 2007)

I do not know what I did, I just kept pushing options and finally I accessed the options through the right doorway. Although it was a really weird pathway. I could not tell anyone how to do it, I just know that eventually I was able to access the network under a different name - created by the computer. The network was 'smith' and the new network was 'smith 2'. I eventually connected to the network through 'smith 2'. I was able to merge the two networks and am now connected to the network. Although the Toshiba will not recognize the password for the back up disk on the airport.

Thanks.
Mary


----------



## daystartech (Apr 28, 2008)

Microsoft's WPA2 Fix for PC's fixes issues where PCs cannot connect to modern wireless routers.

To fix connection issues to Airports from PCs, just google WPA2 Fix for XP . 

Now for my Rant... This is a hot fix that was released by Microsoft in 2005. Even brand new laptops being sold today, with XP, and then running the 116 updates from Microsoft will not automatically get this update! You must manually search, download and run it. How does Microsoft continue to have such garbage support?


----------

